# Does Microfiber furniture stay clean?



## Henry's Mom (Dec 27, 2002)

I am about to buy a bunch of furniture for a shelter I run and I am tempted by the microfiber claims that it doesn't stain. I can imagine a particular stain coming out but I am wondering if it gets "grimy"? The solid color makes me nervous, does it look dingy?
Anyone have any real life experience?
thanks!


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

It's pretty easy to wipe messes off of. I vacuum our couches now and then too. Ours is a dark solid color, kinda olive green, and you don't see anything on it at all (and we have a 2 year old).


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

Um not quite. I have 3 pieces, a dark brown sofa and love seat and a light tan chaise. They all get quite dirty but the brown stuff is easier to clean. I can use a really wet cloth and scrub stuff out of it where the chaise requires a squirt of dish soap and a soaking wet cloth or it gets water stains. I'm constantly cleaning them because my toddler is a slob...lol.

There is something on my sofa that doesn't want to come off, don't know what it is.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Ours stay pretty clean. Most stuff just wipes right off but we have thrown an entire cushion in the shower after a stomach bug. You'd never know now.

We've had tons of stuff spilled on it and everything's wiped right off.


----------



## Henry's Mom (Dec 27, 2002)

thanks so much for your responses. The solid color makes me nervous, it seems like a dark busy pattern on a non cottony fabric would hide more!
One website I looked at said that if you clean with water and then don't completely dry the fabric it gets water stains and hard and shiny, any one have that expereince?


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

We have 2 camel/sand colored love seats in our formal living room and they look absolutely brand new. True, we don't use them every day, but we do have 2 children and one dog who have bent the rules a bit... For a week, the dog found it necessary to mark his territory on the side of the couch (not to get graphic, but the thick, male urine) and it came out easily. You can't even tell (no stain, no smell). Also, one of my *red* decorative wreaths fell on it too (leaving red dye and flakes) and the mess was easily wiped away, NO staining.

All-in-all, I've been extremely impressed.

I'm sure a lot of it has to do with the quality and where you buy it too.


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

I work at a residential house and we have a dark tan microfiber recliner, couch and loveseat. They are going on 6 years old and have held up better than any I have seen in similar settings. A sponge and water with a little dish soap goes along way. We recently rented a steam cleaner from the grocery store and it was fabulous - will make this part of routine every couple month maintenance. I think they hold up well in hygiene challenged settings.


----------



## nascarbebe (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
Ours stay pretty clean. Most stuff just wipes right off ...

We've had tons of stuff spilled on it and everything's wiped right off.

same here, ours is solid khaki and I'm very pleased with it. I use a damp washcloth with a tiny bit of dishwashing detergent for stains and so far everything has come off. I also vaccum it 1-2x/week.


----------



## Bad Horse (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Henry's Mom* 
thanks so much for your responses. The solid color makes me nervous, it seems like a dark busy pattern on a non cottony fabric would hide more!
One website I looked at said that if you clean with water and then don't completely dry the fabric it gets water stains and hard and shiny, any one have that expereince?

I have. I have an arm chair and it's dark tan. It's dirty at this point. But I still love it, even with all of it's spots. Admittedly I haven't tried to clean it in a long time. But I do have a hard and shiny dark spot on one of the arms, and it's weird.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a Durapella (it's a microfiber - I don't know if there are different types) couch and chaise in red. Our dining chairs are covered in white (yes, WHITE) durapella. And we have a toddler. (In our defense, we bought the furniture three days before we found out I was pregnant).  We've had the furniture for 3 years.

I can get anything out of it. It does not look dingy.

When we bought it, I was told that the only thing that will actually STAIN durapella is yellow mustard, for whatever reason. I generally use the steam cleaner to get the white chairs clean. I sometimes pre-treat with Totally Toddler if I think something's going to be super-difficult (blood, blueberry juice, etc). So far, everything is fine. Off the top of my head, I've gotten out blood, barbecue sauce, pen, ketchup, tomato sauce, blueberries, strawberries and chocolate.


----------



## mamamilkers (Nov 11, 2005)

Ours is okay. The marks from water drive me crazy and when you clean it you have to clean the whole section where it's dirty so you don't leave water marks.

I have cleaned just about everything off of ours. Food, markers, pen off of the top of my head. I will absolutely buy microfiber again!


----------



## Stinkerbell (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Henry's Mom* 
thanks so much for your responses. The solid color makes me nervous, it seems like a dark busy pattern on a non cottony fabric would hide more!
One website I looked at said that if you clean with water and then don't completely dry the fabric it gets water stains and hard and shiny, any one have that expereince?

My microfiber sofa was the single worst purchase ever. Even moisture in the air or from our bodies leave big, ugly rings. The sofa is a medium chocolate brown microfiber and supposed to be 'low maintainance". I have had it professionally cleaned and Scotch-Guarded 3 times in a year.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

We have an 11 year old dark brown microfiber couch, and it has stood up very well over the years. Stains don't show up much on the brown, and most things wipe off easily. Considering everything that this couch has been through, I think it's amazing that it still looks decent.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

we have a brown rocking recliner and it does NOT stay clean. it isnt awful but it is really not as easy as i thought it would be to clean up.


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stinkerbell* 
My microfiber sofa was the single worst purchase ever. Even moisture in the air or from our bodies leave big, ugly rings. The sofa is a medium chocolate brown microfiber and supposed to be 'low maintainance". I have had it professionally cleaned and Scotch-Guarded 3 times in a year.









: Don't do it!


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I agree that it does get water marks from everything which makes it look messy fast in our house (a toddler who may drip a little water or have just eaten an apple slice with his hand, me nursing and I might drip a little breastmilk, the baby spits up, a baby walking along the couch puts her mouth on the cushion) BUT I can take the covers off the cushions, put them in the washer and dryer, and they come out looking like new with no stains ever. Our old couch was fabric but not microfiber and although I would put the covers in the wash it was not certain that the stains would come out. So I don't know, I have mixed feelings about it.


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

Our couches were easy to clean for a while, but after a few years they have lost their ability. I heard you have to buy this stuff to spray on them every couple years to keep their resiliance, but don't know that for sure.


----------

